

Ask HN: Mysterious occurrences? April 15, Location: SF Bay Area - cjbarber

Some strange occurrences today.<p>-----<p>A friends group text seems to have &quot;seeped out&quot;.<p>The had a group text with ~6 members.<p>The messages have clearly been &quot;leaking&quot; to other numbers.<p>How we know this: two people who some (&gt;5) of the group text messages were &quot;leaked&quot; to replied, stating their confusion.<p>This cannot be explained as a trolling effort, as if one of the original group text members started a new thread and included &quot;random&quot; people, all other members of the group would know.<p>The &quot;random&quot; people were only brought to the attention of the original group when they replied (and thus a seemingly new group text was created with this &quot;random&quot; individual).<p>Other individuals may be being included in this group text without our knowledge - it will only become evident if they reply.<p>--------<p>Another occurrence:<p>I rode in two UberXs today.<p>At 1.35pm, I got in my second ride.<p>My driver informed me that he had been driving since 5am, and that I was only his second ride. Something had been malfunctioning with the Uber app where he was not receiving requests. He had received one request around 8 or 9am, however the caller cancelled the request.<p>Then, the next call he received was at 1pm, followed by me at 1.35pm.<p>This entire time, he was driving around waiting for other calls.<p>He claims that other Uber drivers he know also had the same issue.<p>-----<p>Anyone experienced similar occurrences?
======
tptacek
I went to the fridge today to get a Diet 7Up, and took it upstairs to my
office and opened it up and drank it and it was _Diet Root Beer_. Also my
iPhone turned into a cat.

~~~
cjbarber
:)

------
PaulHoule
It's snow crash baby. Ain't I glad I live in the woods.

